# Need a new power supply



## Alan

My wife's computer has taken dump after dump after dump. I think the only original part left in it is the video card. Should have just built her a new one, but at this point i've replaced so much, whats a 350W power supply? 

Around here they only sell 450W and they want 60 bucks + tax for it. 

Anybody got one laying around that they don't need? I'll gladly pay for shipping on it.


----------



## xoroniox

check ebay, but the best price i could find for a new 350watt is $21 shipping included, good luck once you get the PS its a 5minute change.

"
MicroATX 350watt Power Supply - for ALL mATX Emachines and most HP and other MicroATX Cases.
*Part No - PSM-CM-350W*

*Chiefmax*

Micro ATX 350W
*Price -* $21.99
*Ship -* free ups ground insured!!
*3btech.net*
*







*
*877-3BTECH8*
*"*

*must mention you found it @ pricewatch*


----------



## Alyssa

Definitely try Ebay, $60 is just too much, geez. Why do they have to make these things so expensive?! I have had good luck finding such things on Ebay and the savings definitely add up too


----------



## whitepa254

I've was just on ebay and seen them for under 20.00. Thats including shipping too.


----------



## whitepa254

oh yea. One of them was under 20.00 counting shipping and handling and still in the manufacturer's box.


----------



## MAS2006

Why is $60 considered alot for something that should last years? When $100 plus for perm, color, and style thought acceptible.


----------



## Hushpuppy

60 bucks isn't bad. Like anything else, you get probably what you pay for.

Myself, I find a good, cheap dealer for the parts I want and if I'm happy with them, stick with them. For example, I shop almost exclusively online at www.mwave.com. I have absolutely no affiliation with them, except as a consistently happy customer. They're not the cheapest out there, but they're within 10% of the bottom.

Then, once you've found a place that you like, buy the item that you can afford, realizing that a "450 watt" power supply for 20 bucks is not going to be equivalent to a true 450 watt power supply for 50 or 100 bucks. The 20 dollar unit will have smaller heat sinks, will be rated for 450 watts at transient load (not steady-state), probably less reliable, etc.... all the shortcuts marketers know how to make these days, will be made.

When my power supply died, it managed to kill all my hard drives, my cdrom, my cdrw, and my motherboard. The only things that survived were my PCI cards. It should not have done that, but heck- it was cheap! :-| When a power supply dies, it should essentially short out or open the output circuit and you will see 0 volts at the output connectors, thus saving your valuable equipment... and your valuable data!

Anyway- decide what you can afford, or pick it up from a nice person here, and be happy with it. These are just my $0.02.
P.S. *Always* back up your computer. Get a cheap little USB disk and copy all your data files to it on a regular basis, at the very least. It bears repeating: Always back up your computer. Always. Always.
P.P.S. Did I remember my usual "Always back up" spiel? I hope so, because it's very important. Always back up.


----------



## toussi1

Get a qualty power supply. The junky ones that are cheap have weak components and go bad faster.


----------



## LX8850

I suggest taking a look at http://www.newegg.com for all of your computer needs. 

very good prices and a lot of customer reviews for products. I have built many computers from this site.


----------



## MAYESJI

newegg and ebay (if you're the ebay type) are both good places to find real cheap power supplies. Its really best to prepare for the future and buy a little more than you might need, it will save you buying another one in the future!


----------



## NothingsLevel

You cannot skimp on your power supply. If you buy a cheap power supply, your whole computer will have problems.

My current desktop is 5 years old. It blew three motherboards over the first 3 years I owned it. Finally, after the 3rd fried motherboard, I replaced the power supply as well as the board. 2 years and it's been solid.

A good power supply will also be quieter, run cooler, and be more efficient than a cheap one.


----------



## justtired

You could try tigerdirect.com, newegg and ebay. I never bought from tigerdirect or newegg, but i believe they are great places. and for ebay, its a great place too, only if you find a good seller. i got a ultra v 400 watts, for 40-50 i can't remember tho. but i got lifetime waranty. by the way are u in US? you could try Fry's electronics, website outpost.com


----------



## Sportbilly

Yet another vote for The Egg, great customer service, and consistently one of the highest rated sites.

Ditto on the PSU quality question, get the best you can afford.


----------



## dreck

Dont go cheap on power supply. The more things you add to your box, PCI cards & Hard drives, etc. The more power they draw. In past I have had lots of problems with power supplys causing reboots & other errors.
Now I go over kill on the power supplys & have no troubles. If it were me I would buy 400 watt or better.

Just my 2 cent.

And yes tigerdirect.com is great. I been buying from them for 6 or 7 years.


dreck


----------



## newbhomeowner

gah tigerdirect, try newegg, cheaper faster and you get what you ordered. 

Nothing against tiger direct, ive also used them for a long time but I've found better service from newegg. I live in close to one of there warehouses so I basically get close to next day delivery for ground items, so i guess i could be a little biased


----------



## joewho

Add techbargains.com and Fry's to the list. You definatley get what you pay for with a power supply. If you take time and search around there should be a deal on antec 420's out there. Still not cheap, but a 20 dollar power supply is risky. You will be upgrading or re-building in the future, and the future includes 500+ watt power supplies. This is something you can interchange in the future. Might as well invest in a good one.


----------



## johnny331

do not buy the cheap crap PSU's. get a nice Antec. You will be plagued with problems otherwise. A bad PSU can easily burn up the rest of your PC components, or your house for that matter.


----------



## Guest

Forton also makes a good PSU and good prices. Antec is so-so at the moment. They use to be top notch but lately have had some major quality control issues. PC Power and Cooling is top notch but has a price tag to reflect it.


----------



## joewho

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=58&name=Power-Supplies

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/hotdeals


----------

